# My version so far....



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

here are the first 4 rows of Heart of the Prairie. I really like the blues, greens and browns together! I wish my design wall was an actual wall though instead of a curtain....makes it hard to pin them evenly when it moves on ya. There are 2 more rows and then the borders. This is our first week out of school and it feels wonderful to be able to quilt all day!!


----------



## nanavicky (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful colors and beautifully stitched! I also love the blues, greens and browns together. Especially like your tone on tone dark blue. Don't remember seeing that block in my trips through the books, but really like it.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Uh, I really like that. Love the colors.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes, that is really coming together nicely.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

LOVE IT!!!!!! If your friend decides he doesn't need it, I'd be more then happy to take it  It is beautiful!
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is so beautiful. And the design looks so good.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

That's beautiful, Ginny. Did you select the color combination?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh that's going to be stunning Ginny, nice color choices!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Stef said:


> That's beautiful, Ginny. Did you select the color combination?


yes....the pattern called for blues, pinks, and browns. And thank you all. Hopefully I will get the borders on tonight or tomorrow and I'll post another pic. I'm going to quilt it and just go around the diamonds I think. IF and that's a big if I was talented enough I'd try to do the outline of a horse in the blue squares since its going to a horse person but I just don't think I can do it and have it look good.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful job so far can't wait to see it done.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Beautiful! Love the colors!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job!


----------

